
[SEO Case Study] How we optimized Crawl Budget by removing 72% of indexed URLs - katsampukas
https://engineering.skroutz.gr/blog/SEO-Crawl-Budget-Optimization-2019/
======
katsampukas
This is a story about the technical side of SEO on a large e-commerce website
like Skroutz.gr, with nearly 1 million sessions daily and how we dealt with
some significant technical issues we found a year and a half ago.

